# How 'bout Suggestions for Tactical or Situational Firearms Training...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shooting at paper is certainly better than digging a ditch, but it gets boring and in my opinion does not always help you increase your firearm tactical skills. 

Some things that we do while at the range;

Get my heart-rate up prior to shooting; In a situation where I may need to defend myself and others, I'm positive that my adrenaline will be racing through my body and I want to be prepared for it. So, I'll often do some jumping jacks or pushups prior to attempting some shots and it helps with situational training. 

I'll also practice drawing my handgun from the holster as I am slowly walking and attempt to make some shots. Or I'll practice advancing toward my target while shooting. It is my strategy/plan that if we're ever faced with a home invasion, Mrs Slippy is to retreat and retrieve her handgun or one of our shotguns while I advance upon the invaders. My feeling is that cowards who invade a home EXPECT people to attempt to run or play defense, my goal is offense.

Make a competition out of shooting; Time yourself on a 3 shot pattern and compete with others. Or set up an old deck of cards and play poker. Or work on three shot placements with a bolt action scoped rifle for best time. Just a few things that we do.

What are some things that you do or have done during your tactical training?

Thanks


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For handgun I like to set up several targets at different distances to simulate multiple attackers. I try to get one shot into each as fast as I can, then swing back to #1 and repeat.
And you are correct about adrenaline making a difference. The level of adrenaline dumped into the body in a life or death situation is a whole different deal than a day of practice on a range.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife got pretty dang mad at me, but I waited until a coiled rattle snake sprang at my great dane before firing. I had him scoped at 120 yards and was working on my breathing waiting for him to strike and hit him as I believed he was about too. I don't she spoke to me for a day or two after that one since she was only about 20 yards behind our beloved pet but for some reason I didn't feel like taking him while he was just coiled up there I had to wait for him to strike at the k9 before I could shoot. I felt like it was a good move on my part for training. The dog still likes me......


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang that was a heck of a good shot. Congrats.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My days for running around in a vehicle shooting things up with real rounds are over. To costly and they frown on it. The pop up range and reflex fire ranges are off limits to us retired soldiers. Live fire clearing is also a no go.
Best I can do now is once in awhile we set up an old car run through some what if type shots. Make use of House doors that get replaced. I have dreamed of setting up targets on cable like we used on live fire ambush ranges. But just to costly and a bit dangerous even with the room we have.
Two and three shot sets are getting some what old at this point but still necessary .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Often when I go to the range, I am the only one there, which allows me to do more than when people are around. ie walking and drawing a pistol and shooting...stuff like that. Of course, if they are other people there, or if others show up, that limits what I can do with my firearms, least that is the way it is at the ranges I go to.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in the good old days they put us through some riot training at Fort Wolters down in Mineral Wells. Remember one stage you had to shoot the pistol..put on a gas mask and run into big tent where tear gas going off and hang around till them said you could leave..then have to pull off the mask and hang around a bit..then sprint 50 yards and shoot rifles and tear gas lobbers. That kinda stuff could kill an old guy..lol.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I am fortunate enough to have an area where I can shoot alone or with friends. Sometimes we'll run drills where the others will yell and try to distract the shooter. In a SHTF situation there will be a lot of chaos and distractions. *NOTE* These drills are done with the utmost safety in mind.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Having never been in combat, I tried to simulate some real life action with someone throwing dirt clods/rocks etc near me as I lay prone shooting at a target. My accuracy was negatively affected during the experiment. It also reinforced the fact that the more ammo the better in a firefight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Having never been in combat, I tried to simulate some real life action with someone throwing dirt clods/rocks etc near me as I lay prone shooting at a target. My accuracy was negatively affected during the experiment. It also reinforced the fact that the more ammo the better in a firefight.


 More is better, I never knew an infantry soldier that did not pack more ammo than standard issue if given a chance. When it came to ammo issue the words I'm good were not often heard.
Yea I miss training in full NBC for 8 hours. Yep I would get right back in that line


----------

